

Famo.us/Angular - zackbrown
https://famo.us/angular

======
peteratt
With these types of integrations plus the seemingly never-ending advances in
Javascript engines [1], we might only be a couple years away from history
repeating itself: web taking over OS-dependent apps. Same that happened 10
years ago in the desktop, we see now in mobile. This is amazing folks.

[1] [https://www.webkit.org/blog/3362/introducing-the-webkit-
ftl-...](https://www.webkit.org/blog/3362/introducing-the-webkit-ftl-jit/)

------
CountHackulus
The slider demo is broken, if you slide fast enough the drawing breaks down on
the edges and clips wrong. Sadly it's about par for the course of what I've
seen of famo.us. On the surface seems nice, but all the edge cases are missing
a ton of polish.

~~~
zackbrown
Creator here--yes, there are certainly edge cases that are lacking polish.
This library is not pretending to be anything other than alpha right now
(0.0.x,even.) This stuff is young, but those of us working on it believe these
approaches (of F/A and Famo.us in general) have a ton of potential, thus we
are striving to push them forward.

Incidentally, like the rest of Famo.us/Angular, the docs site is completely
open source (github.com/thomasstreet/famous-angular-docs) so that would be a
great place to file (or even fix!) bugs like this.

------
Touche
Impressive.

~~~
zackbrown
Thanks Touche! As part of a team that has worked on this integration
tirelessly (actually, maybe a little tiredly: some long nights) for a couple
months now, I appreciate your compliment. AngularJS and Famo.us are pretty
orthogonal in their approaches, so it did take some careful work to
effectively compile the former to the latter while maintaining the benefits of
both.

The fact that you were down-voted for a simple compliment is less appreciated,
but I guess, 'haters gonna hate.'

